# No high range on a Case 830



## Andy Larkins (Aug 20, 2010)

The Case 830 I have will not stay in high range. If you place it in high range, it jumps back to the neutral position. If you try to hold it in high by hand, it sometimes will stay holding it and other time sound like it is just grinding the gears. Is there any way to adjust this without tearing down part of the transmission? I appreciate any help in advance!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Andy!


----------



## fletcher.419 (Jan 17, 2010)

Andy, is this a case o matic? check your shifter rails - they have moved. Adjust them and you will get full engagement. thx


----------

